# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  hi renovators

## renolvr

hi all. I have a 1960s built house which I am renovating. Its stuck in the past and needs some updating. I like to do bits of woodwork, but nothing heavy since I only have some hand tools. If anyone knows about installing quarter round, head on over to the flooring section and help me out  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Welcome!

----------

